# HELP - Still having dreams about giving birth!



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi girls,

In all my years of TTC, I have only (thankfully) had a few dreams about giving birth and having my baby.  However, they are always so vivid and feel very real (with all the pain aswell - it's weird!)

I had another one last night.  Of course, when you wake up, after such a vivid dream - you feel really down and disappointed.

Has anyone else experienced this before?  Am I normal

Thanks,
Gill xo


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Have dreamt that i have a baby but not the actual giving birth bit with pain!!! Dont know what that signifies sorry xxx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill
I have had similiar dreams like IrishEyes in the past....i am not sure either what it means....
Is it the minds way of going through emotions...infact i am alittle bit unsure because i always believe that dreams have a meaning, but cannot help you on this one......
Have you thought of going to a book shop to read up on the meaning
Love Astridxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Astrid and Irish Eyes,

If I'm honest - I'm not really too bothered on the meaning of it.  I just wondered if it meant I wasn't really coping with my emotions and trying to LCF.

I want to stop these dreams as I dont think its healthy for me - they are SOOO emotional and real but dont know how to.

I also think its really weird to experience such vivid dreams and then wake up thinking I've given birth which makes me feel S***.

I was just wondering if anyone else had experienced the same ........ God ....... think I am weird!

Thanks for the replies though xx
Gill xo


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Gill27,

When I first read your post I instantly thought it was a sign that you should try again.  

Then I realised that this was on the board for those moving forward with other options.

Then I thought I shouldn't post you, until I read your history which indicates that you've had a +ve result before...which made me wonder if my first instinct in reading your post was right.  

I've got quite strong intuition and I was wondering if there is a part of yourself that wants to have another try at IVF/ICSI. As if your subconscious is trying to tell you that it is possible for your body to have a child.

In any case the dream of giving birth can be metaphorical meaning that you are creating a new extention of yourself. This of course can mean many things ie. new direction, new career, new ideas etc.

I still feel my original reaction to your post has meaning.  It is worth seeking councelling for these dreams in any case if you feel distressed in any way.  Quality sleep and rest is at the foundation of being able to cope with life well, during the day.

Hope this message is helpful, I'm sure you are normal, though so don't worry hun .

Lol Gen xOxO


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you so much for your kind words of support Gen, especially when you are struggling with IF yourself.

It's funny you said that your instinct told you I shouldn't give up.  That's how I feel.  Although I'm trying to LCF at the moment, there's always that hope for a miracle.  As far as another treatment goes, I'm really not sure if there'd be any point unless something "different" could be tried next time.  Maybe donor eggs or something.  But I still pray for a "natural miracle" and can't put it to rest until I'm told by a doctor that "We will NEVER conceive" or that "I'm too old" - until then, there's always hope I suppose.

I know what you mean about restful sleep - these dreams do disturb me because they are SO real and always leave me feeling very vulnerable and as if I've taken a step back after taking 2 forward.

Speaking to all you wonderful girls on here .... it does seem that this type of dream is quite unusual .... trust me!!!!

I wish you all the very best, you sound like a lovely person who really deserves to be a Mum.

Lots of love and luck
Gill xo


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry to but in and like Gen i am aware this is the wrong thread to be posting this. Gill you mention trying something different, have you tried ARGC as they look at immune issues and lots of women who have had repeated failiers have gone onto have pregnancies with them. I had a m/c in Jan and they said that may have been prevented if i had had immune treatment.

I hope i haven't upset anyone on this thread with talk of continuing treatment.

Fiona


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Gill,must have been this thread yesterday, but just b4 i woke this morning i had a really vivid dream that a baby was abandoned and i had to look after it.!t was so weird- then i slept in and was late for work  xxxxx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Thanks Fiona,

It is certainly something to think about.  

Irish Eyes- thanks for the message! That is weird isn't it?  

I hope my posting hasn't upset anyone or making people think TOO much that they too, are now experiencing horrible dreams.

Sorry girls ......

xx


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Haven't had dreams about the actual giving birth bit either, but have dreamt I have had a baby. Sometimes in these dreams the baby's father is not who I'm married to etc. It's all very confusing and not great when you wake up. My friend mailed me a while back to say she had a dream I was pg and when I got that mail I knew it was because she wanted me to be because she was (for the second time). A couple of weeks later she announced it. 

Have had to deal with a couple of announcement recently. A couple of friends, plus my cousin (who is younger than me, so I feel like I've been passed over) and even today a work colleague told me that a distant colleague is having his fourth child. Fourth!!! It's so unfair.


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi Gill and girls
Gill you have posted something that has sparked such an interest and i have read each of your and all posts and they have certainly intrigued me....and also got me thinking as there are o many different view points..
Maybe there is some truth in what Gen has suggested that you are not ready to give up as yet...
We all believe in hope and thats what keeps us going and the thought of a miracle. Although we are on the LCF this is not how we wanted our lives to end up, its because the choices have been taken out of our hands...
Coming onto choices maybe what Fiona suggested there are other (infertility) places that can give you some hope...
Another thing is it your mind of dealing with all these emotions, especially as you have been through such a loss....Gill as a friend do you mind me saying are you ready yet??i know there is  not a right time to give up but you sort of know...Maybe you need to do a bit of soul searching. You are still young and have you got the answers to all your questions?
It hurts i am sure but i am sure its your mind and body maybe trying to tell you something...
love astridxxx


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Gill I read with interest your posts. I am so into dreams and the meaning behind them. I shall quote the meaning from two books which I have. Please dont take these literally as I am only stating what the reading says.

1. "For a married woman to dream of *birth* to a child, great joy and a handsome legacy are foretold".

2. To dream of giving *birth* denotes fortunate circumstances and safe delivery of a handsome child"

IrishEyes - To dream of taking care of an abandoned child means that you will come into some kind of fortune (not necessarily cash!) because you have a certain calmness and good judgement.

Remember I am only quoting.

Love Kate


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx Kate- calmness and good judgement. Perhaps partly true as i have taken care of my step daughter since age 5.  Mind you almost strangled her this week- she is now 14 and a teenager with moods. I also freaked out with her this week so not sure about the calm bit!!!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

P.s. Sorry to Lucy for all the announcements! Crap , isnt it ?


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

And talking of hope - here's some for us all:

http://i.euniverse.com/funpages/cms_content/2529/4candles.swf


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Lucy, that was an absolutely lovely link.

I hope lots of our FF friends log on and look at this.

Thanks for the inspiration.  Maybe all is not lost.........

Merry Christmas
Love Gill xx


----------



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Gill,
Just seen your topic, I ve had loads of dreams of being pregnant, had one last friday nite, for some reason I was 5 mths pregnant and it felt absolutely lovely, i kept touching my stomach.  I sometimes dream im giving birth and then get on and put my jeans on! strange.  One of the worse ones Ive had was when i recently dreamt that my dad was dying, he said he had to die so i could have a baby, it was so sad, as my dad did die in feb 2001. Im getting to the stage now that i realise we wont probably have a baby of our own, im 35 now and never imagined Id get to this age and be childless.  We are in the process of adoption, but i would liked to have been able to have a child naturally.

Love Julia x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi gill u poor thing having these dreams!

Also i feel so sorry for you having gone through so much treatment and it failing - i cannot even begin to imagine how you are feeling - hope u dont mind me saying but it makes me feel lucky that i am not feeling that heartache at the moment although i could have it all to come as we are starting out on having tests and stuff.

Hope u have a merry christmas and make the most of being with your hubby and appriciate him loads - i try and think to myself that i married my hubby because i love him and not just to have his kids - although i hope and pray one day that things will work out for us

Take care

Kate xxx


----------

